# 72" Aquatic Life T5 HO fixture



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay I am choked...I bought this fixture...its a 72" Aquatic Life T5 HO 8 bulb (39 watts per bulb) with 8 groups of blue LED moonlights. I bought it 3.5 years ago and never used it. It was sitting in the box it came in my basement all that time. I have now set it up and it has been running flawlessly for a whole 86 hours and now I find out that two of the sockets no longer work (2 bulbs)...both on the same end of the fixture, both connected to the same "channel" of the timer. So now there are two sections I cannot use cause they don't work. Given the price of this fixture I would expect it to work for more than 86 hours. I checked different bulbs and they all worked in the other sockets. Of course I bought this online from Marine Depot and had it shipped to my US post office box. It is out of its warranty period. Does anyone know a place to take light fixtures to get them fixed?


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

How long is the warranty period? I've heard nothing but good things about Aquatic Life and I almost bought this exact fixture for my 180g tank. I thought they had a lifetime warranty? Have you tried emailing them?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I believe he figured out the problem


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

yes, I managed to figure out the issue. I took the fixture apart myself and it turned out to be a loose wire inside of a plastic connector.


----------

